# cold pear consomme



## tnttoo (May 30, 2010)

Hey all...

I have this idea in my head for lobster quenelles w/honeydew balls in a lightly curried pear consomme.  I may end up doing lobster ravioli instead.  It's in the early formulative stage & I'm not nearly ready to make the first test batch.  I'm trying to plan out the consomme, want it light - not simply a puree.  I'm thinking that I may add honeydew puree to the pear puree, add some pear liqueur, and add all that to veggie stock prior to working in the protein raft.  I'll likely use champagne vinegar as my acid.

So, I guess my question is - does it make sense to thin the pear puree with the honeydew puree, or would the veggie stock be sufficient?  Thanks!


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

Have you had any luck with this yet? It looks very sweet to me, and tricky to get just right.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Honeydew can be very sweet and powerful in such applications. I'd give a good hard look at citrus for the acid or barring that rice vinegar. I find it is often mistaken for citrus as it's not so strong. Champagne vinegar is similar this way but I think is better reserved for applications where its nuances will be highlighted. I think they'd be lost in this application.

My taste preferences struggle in the presence of sweet and savory combinations.  So you might also look at sweet and heat combinations (hot chiles) They play well together and I find it much more approachable and enjoyable.


----------



## tnttoo (May 30, 2010)

Have tinkered a bit on this.  Pears are the hard part this time of year.  I found some imported Anjou pears, and chose an under-ripe honeydew to thin it out without adding sweetness.  Green curry added the heat, and the acid came from a 70-30 blend of rice vinegar/apple cider vinegar.  I think the consomme is close, lacking only a bit of thyme, or maybe tarragon to round it out.  The quenelles were practically spot on.  I had a touch of finely minced chilis mixed into them.  The mini honeydew balls gave me a touch of crunch, but I may look to add a little more texture.  Not sure which direction to go for that tho.  A sprinkle of chopped macadamias would match the richness of the lobster, but would not add any color.  Maybe some deep fried herbs or shallots?


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

Think Coco Chanel: before you leave the house, remove something. This version you've got here sounds way too complicated. Don't add -- subtract. I'm only a home cook, like yourself, but this looks like something that if you add almost anything more, you're going to lose the focus, which is (if I read you right) pear and lobster. Cut everything that doesn't support "pear and lobster." Then cut again.


----------

